# Suche Startplatz für Alb-Gold Trophy!



## Haferstroh (17. September 2008)

Hallo,

hätte jemand noch seinen Startplatz für die Alb-Gold-Trophy (Mittel- oder Kurzdistanz) anzubieten, dann mich einfach per PN kontaktieren, danke


----------



## trigger (18. September 2008)

Suche ebenfalls noch einen Startplatz für die ALB-GOLD...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (18. September 2008)

Habe meinen Startplatz zu vergeben. Bei interresse bitte PM. 

Wer zuerst kommt (bezahlt) mahlt zuerst...;-)


----------



## NightRacer (19. September 2008)

uphillking schrieb:


> Habe meinen Startplatz zu vergeben. Bei interresse bitte PM.
> 
> Wer zuerst kommt (bezahlt) mahlt zuerst...;-)



Hi Leute,

auch ich suche noch nen Startplatz für die Langdistanz in Trochtelfingen,
eventuell auch für die Mitteldistanz.
Wenn jemand einen Startplatz abgeben möchte bitte um kurze Info.


mfg

Michael


----------



## Strike2008 (20. September 2008)

Hallo,
wie meine Vorreiter suche ich ebenfalls einen Startplatz für die Alb-Gold-Trophy. Einfach per Email melden. Danke


----------



## boulder2002 (21. September 2008)

Dann setze ich mich auch mal auf die Liste der Suchenden.

Wer einen Startplatz (Lang- oder Mitteldistanz) abzugeben hat, darf sich gerne bei mir melden per PN oder Email.


----------



## Haferstroh (25. September 2008)

-up-

Meine Startplatzsuche ist noch aktuell!


----------



## NightRacer (25. September 2008)

Meine auch...

Michael


----------



## uphillking (25. September 2008)

uphillking schrieb:


> Habe meinen Startplatz zu vergeben. Bei interresse bitte PM.
> 
> Wer zuerst kommt (bezahlt) mahlt zuerst...;-)




UPDATE:

Startplatz ist weg.


----------



## joloefhein (26. September 2008)

Hallo Michael,

habe meinen Startplatz zu vergeben.
Einfach per PN kontaktieren.

Gruß
Josef


----------



## tiffy (29. September 2008)

Heiho, suche ebenfalls einen Startplatz, am besten Mittelstrecke. Bitte ne pN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joreg (29. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
mich hat´s seit dem WE mit ner Grippe erwischt. Wenn´s bis Mittwoch morgen nicht besser ist, werde ich auf meinen Start auf der *Langdistanz *verzichten und könnte somit meinen Startplatz abtreten.
Melde mich am Mittwoch nochmal.
Gruß Jochen


----------



## joreg (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also bei mir geht definitiv wg. Grippe am Sonntag nichts. 
Wer Interesse an meinem Startplatz auf der Langdistanz hat, kann mir eine Mail schicken.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## tretschwein27 (1. Oktober 2008)

joreg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also bei mir geht definitiv wg. Grippe am Sonntag nichts.
> Wer Interesse an meinem Startplatz auf der Langdistanz hat, kann mir eine Mail schicken.
> ...


 
weiß jemand wie und ob das mit der Ummeldung klappt wenn man einen Startplatz von jemand anderem bekommt, oder fährt man einfach unter dessen Namen?

Gruß
Sepp


----------



## joreg (1. Oktober 2008)

tretschwein27 schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie und ob das mit der Ummeldung klappt wenn man einen Startplatz von jemand anderem bekommt, oder fährt man einfach unter dessen Namen?



Das versuch ich gerade auch zu klären...bei br-timing geht aber niemand an´s Telefon und auf die Mail antwortet auch niemand...aber sobald ich´s weiß, geb ich die Info weiter!


----------



## uphillking (1. Oktober 2008)

joreg schrieb:


> Das versuch ich gerade auch zu klären...bei br-timing geht aber niemand an´s Telefon und auf die Mail antwortet auch niemand...aber sobald ich´s weiß, geb ich die Info weiter!



Ihr müsst das direkt über Albgold abwickeln:
http://alb-gold.de/index.php?option=com_performs&formid=1

Bei mir hat das super geklappt! Danke nochmal.


----------



## schleifstein (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habe leider wg Erkältung meinen Startplatz (Mitteldistanz) abzugeben, Startplatz kostet 40 EUR. Bitte Morgen kurzfristig bei mir melden, damit die Ummeldung noch funktioniert, am besten per Tel. 0174-9912965 (email: [email protected]).

LG Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleifstein (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

der Startplatz ist leider schon weg. Konnte kaum glauben, wieviele PN´s und Emails deshalb bei mir ankamen. 

LG und gute Fahrt all´ denen, die am Sonntag starten, hüstel  * ..


----------



## ibanez88212 (3. Oktober 2008)

bin auch kurzfristig erkrankt! Wollte auf der Mittelstrecke starten. bitzte per PN kontakten, wer Interesse hat.

GRüße

Felix


----------



## hiha 68 (4. Oktober 2008)

also ich such noch nen startplatz, wer einen über hat bitte melden!!!

grüße hilmar


----------



## Drew_Gemini (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte noch zwei start plätze anzubieten für morgen wir können nicht fahren weil wir krank geworden sind die plätze sind für die 78 km bei interesse einfach kurz anrufen 01744422691 gruß andrew


----------



## hiha 68 (4. Oktober 2008)

leider zu spät, hab schon einen

grüße hilmar


----------



## ibanez88212 (8. Oktober 2008)

und wie wars? hast mir ne gute  zeit rausgefahren?


----------



## claus.cpt (28. September 2010)

Hallo!

ich habe kurzfristig noch 2 Startplätze für die ALB Gold-Trophy 2010 (am 03.10.) in der Mitteldistanz, 78km abzugeben.

Mein Bike-Kumpel und ich können leider doch nicht teilnehmen 
Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden und [email protected] dann können wir alles Weitere vereinbaren.

Bei mehrern Interessenten: first come, first served!
Hoffe es freut noch jemand drüber, auch wenn's kurzfristig ist...

Gruß,
claus


----------

